# Just a quick question: Keeping the shutter open



## BWK2893 (Jan 18, 2012)

I apologize in advance if there is a thread out there that's going to be similar to this post but it's 2 in the morning and i'm exhausted! I have a Nikon D3000 and just made my first slow shutter light graffiti picture! The only problem I have right now is that I can't keep the shutter open unless I'm holding the button down myself, therefore requiring me to have an assistant. I tried using the timer but that only does a countdown and doesn't keep it open. Would I have to get a remote? I don't know much about my camera which is pathetic.. Advice would be very much appreciated! 

Also. If anyone is reading this and knows about light graffiti, I see that some photographers who do light graffiti don't have the the person drawing the light at all in the picture. How is that even possible!? 

Thanks!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 18, 2012)

You should get a cable release or a remote. With a cable you just put camera on bulb, push the button down and lock it. Shutter will stay open as long as the button is locked. I'm assuming it's the same for a remote.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001F6TXME/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=cm_sw_em_r_am_ip_am_us

This is what I have. Should work with your camera as well


----------



## Edsport (Jan 18, 2012)

Bulb mode, set the shutter to the desired speed and press the button...


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 18, 2012)

For light graffiti I'd suggest using the timer. Usually it goes up to 30sec if i am not wrong. You can always do separate takes and combine them in photoshop. This will shorten your exposure time, less stress on the sensor and helps to reduce the risk of mistakes.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 18, 2012)

BWK2893 said:


> Also. If anyone is reading this and knows about light graffiti, I see that some photographers who do light graffiti don't have the the person drawing the light at all in the picture. How is that even possible!?
> 
> Thanks!


The person is moving the whole time the shutter is open, so they're just blurred completely and everything behind them shows through them much stronger than the blurred image of them, which is so faint in relation that they can't be seen.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 18, 2012)

Read this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...mate-guide-night-photography.html#post2450849


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2012)

BWK2893 said:


> ....I don't know much about my camera which is pathetic.. Advice would be very much appreciated!


You bet....Read the user's manual multiple times.


----------



## BWK2893 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow thanks for a whole lot of advice guys and the helpful links! Gonna try everything out! Especially read my manual multiple times


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 18, 2012)

Nikon app. Learned a ton.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2012)

MTVision said:


> You should get a cable release or a remote. With a cable you just put camera on bulb, push the button down and lock it. Shutter will stay open as long as the button is locked. I'm assuming it's the same for a remote.


With most wireless remotes, it's click once to open, click again to close.


----------



## Crollo (Jan 19, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> For light graffiti I'd suggest using the timer.





BWK2893 said:


> I tried using the timer but that only does a countdown and doesn't keep it open.


----------



## amj (Jan 22, 2012)

Guess its primitive, but you can try. Use manual mode with shutter speed at lowest( should get 30 sec) & use a timer to ( can use a 2 sec timer) open the shutter. Since it is on manual mode, u can try ur best aperture size with a few runs.....

Cheers....


----------



## manaheim (Jan 22, 2012)

amj said:


> Guess its primitive, but you can try. Use manual mode with shutter speed at lowest( should get 30 sec) & use a timer to ( can use a 2 sec timer) open the shutter. Since it is on manual mode, u can try ur best aperture size with a few runs.....
> 
> Cheers....



ummm yeah, this is the simplest way (though you do still want to use the timer to trigger the shutter so the camera isn't being shaken by your pressing the button)


----------

